# Problem in Ubuntu 12.10



## flyboys13 (Apr 16, 2014)

i am a new user of ubuntu, i have just installed ubuntu from the digit cd. But i dont know how to install softwares in the cd on ubuntu 12.10. plzzz help


----------



## aaruni (Apr 16, 2014)

can you re-frame your question ? its not clear...


----------



## Shah (Apr 17, 2014)

Use software centre or use apt-get command


----------



## flyboys13 (Apr 17, 2014)

Shah said:


> Use software centre or use apt-get command



whenever i tried to open the files from software centre it says PROBLEM IN OPENING FILES.and how to use apt-get command.


----------



## aaruni (Apr 17, 2014)

Open terminal.


```
sudo apt-get install <package-name>
```


----------



## flyboys13 (Apr 17, 2014)

i have a cd with many ubuntu softwares in it, but dont know how to install them.

- - - Updated - - -



aaruni said:


> Open terminal.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



and what to write in package name

- - - Updated - - -



aaruni said:


> Open terminal.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 it is not working can you tell me what to write in package name


----------



## aaruni (Apr 17, 2014)

Maybe your disk is corrupt. Try copying the files to your HDD and then try to double click. Most compatible things will work that way.

And if you want to install, say, Firefox, then, 


```
sudo apt-get install firefox
```


----------

